# Review or Independent Interpretation?



## jenarnold (Mar 17, 2021)

Hello Everyone, 
What is the difference between the review of test (category 1) and the independent interpretation of a test (category 2)? 

Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## kimberlywatson (Mar 17, 2021)

A review of a test is the provider reading someone else's interpretation/report.
An independent interpretation of a test is the provider reviewing the actual images and coming up with his/her own reading/interpretation. They will need to clearly document the findings in the note and acknowledge that they performed the read.


----------



## jenarnold (Mar 18, 2021)

Thank you, Kimberly Watson, for the short, concise answer! I really appreciate it.


----------

